#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-10
<happy> does anyone know if it is possible to load ubuntu on to a osx 10.4 partition without erasing the drive completely?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-09-07
<don-o> hmm. popular place. not :(
#ubuntu-boot 2017-09-06
<manheim_> hello
